# gentle giants rescue



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

is this REALLY a rescue.
something seems fishey!!!

please take a look

they have puppies of like... 10 rare breeds. they seem like breeders!

http://www.gentlegiantsrescue.com/


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

They are Infamous for their "rescue"


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

You might want to read the stories on this site:

http://www.gentlegiantnews.com/

They're pretty horrifying.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

They used to be a rescue, but haven't been in a very long time. I have personal experience with these people and it all lines up with the stories on the site Namrah posted.


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Horrid Place, Horrid People, STAY AWAY!!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

What breed are you looking for? I may be able to link you with a reputable, local rescue.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Borzoi, or Scottish Deerhound.
Puppy


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

National *Borzoi* *Rescue* Foundation 
*Borzoi* Central - *Borzoi* *Rescue* Information
*Borzoi* Club of America, Inc.

*Scottish* *Deerhound* Club of America -- *Rescue* and Placement

*Scottish* *Deerhound* *Rescue* Listings

Both the breed clubs can also help you find a Code of Ethics breeder if you just HAVE to have a pup.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

thank you! i did a google search and didnt see these!


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

ruckusluvr said:


> thank you! i did a google search and didnt see these!


 
No problem hon, good luck on your search


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't comment to whether they're reputable or not, but their website is one of the most horridly put together, annoying to navigate websites I've ever encountered! Yikes.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Isn;t this the rescue run by some famous actor? For the life of me I can't remember who it is but I could swear it's someone notable


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

InkedMarie said:


> Isn;t this the rescue run by some famous actor? For the life of me I can't remember who it is but I could swear it's someone notable


Yeah, Burt Ward who played Robin if the camp version of "Batman" in the 70's.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

cshellenberger said:


> Yeah, Burt Ward who played Robin if the camp version of "Batman" in the 70's.


That's it! I recall seeing that website a long time ago, didn't want to relive it last night but figured someone would remember who!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Those people should be ashamed of themselves posing as a rescue when they are nothing more then a puppymill. It is so sad because it gives people are really bad view of other rescues that work so hard.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy Puppymill Batman! I am just a no talent has been and I make money selling dogs and pretending to be a rescue. 

They are despicable.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

sablegsd said:


> Holy Puppymill Batman!
> 
> They are despicable.


That made me laugh. I saw something online with them, don't remember if it was a Cesar show or something else. Burt Ward looked horrible IMO


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

ShutterBug said:


> I can't comment to whether they're reputable or not, but their website is one of the most horridly put together, annoying to navigate websites I've ever encountered! Yikes.


I couldn't agree with you more on their layout...urgh


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> I saw something online with them, don't remember if it was a Cesar show or something else. Burt Ward looked horrible IMO


you could be thinking of when they appeared on California's Gold (hosted by the always amazing Huell Howser). They appeared on that a few years ago (I want to say it was early 2000's but dont remember exactly). I did read that Heull issued a public statement, saying he got a lot of backlash for that episode, and that he wishes he hadn't featured them.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Inga said:


> Those people should be ashamed of themselves posing as a rescue when they are nothing more then a puppymill. It is so sad because it gives people are really bad view of other rescues that work so hard.


There are many 'horse rescues' like this, too. They're basically breeders that try to use 'donations' and 'adoption fees' and a tax exemption to boost profit.


----------



## beach_angel05 (Sep 13, 2009)

I agree, they're all equally bad


----------



## Iwnnamastiff (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi 
New to the forum....... 
And I hate to tread jack but,
I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction 
I am looking to rescue a Mastiff in the New England area and haven't had any luck so far. If I can't find a rescue then maybe a someone could suggest a good breeder. 

Thanks


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Iwnnamastiff said:


> Hi
> New to the forum.......
> And I hate to tread jack but,
> I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction
> ...


Charlestown? Wow, my son lived there but moved to Claremont in November. 
Do a google search for FORM (Friends of rescued mastiffs), there is someone in NH


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Wowza! That website was scary!


----------

